# Advice? Steppin'-up to Adult Slingshot.



## Ghost Tracker (Dec 3, 2012)

Longtime lurker. Have a *buncha'* tube-equipped stuff (Wrist Rocket(s), Barnett "Diablo" circa 1980?, Marksman compound in box - terrible shooter BTW, plus etc. etc.). I've decided to step-up to a pinch-grip, banded, grown-up slingshot. My pinky-to-thumb-tip span is 8.5". I want band *&* tube versatility, plan to experiment for utility, accuracy is paramount (if I do MY part). I'm leaning toward a Hayes Scorpion or a Simpleshot Scout. Would like to stay within ~$45 budget. I searched the forum archives (not too web-savvy). I need input/opinions from human beings. 'Cuz if I don't, like pistol holsters, I'll have to store my *bad*-buys in an... even bigger garage. Thanks folks!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome, glad you joined us.

As for a suggestions on a frame that meets your budget, I have but one word....Scout.

https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-scout-slingshot


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Scorpion is Band-only I think... boyscout and topshot may be options from PP?

I'd recommend the Scout personally. Though almost any option from either of those companies would be good.


----------



## Ghost Tracker (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks gents. BTW, appreciate the heads-up on the "band only" Scorpion. Scout seems like a good launch-point, and they ship...immediately.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Welcome Ghost Tracker! Yep. Scout.

Get extra flip-clips. Have fun-


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Welcome.
I recently ordered a Scout and now that I have it, can't believe I waited so long.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with the previous advice on the Scout????????but????????depending on the size of your hand should also be considered when buying a slingshot.












the Lil Ranger prototype( Pocket Predator) is another good choice. Which ever one you choose, just have a good time????


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The Scout is a fantastic frame that can do flats and tubes. I'd also recommend looking at the Axiom Ocularis or Maxim Ocularis as they can also handle tubes and flat bands.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've got to say.... Scout. Great to start out with. Great to finish with. It's a very versatile frame


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> I've got to say.... Scout. Great to start out with. Great to finish with. It's a very versatile frame


 Still loving mine. Haven't felt the need to step up to $$$ customs yet.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Scout with Flip-Clips for sure! One of the most versatile frames available for whatever setup you need. It's great for beginner and veteran shooters imo. My favourite pinch grip Ocularis frames right now are the BeanFlip and the R10.O, both from Simpleshot. The Ocularis plugs allow for flatbands and tubes.

The Scorpion is an excellent dedicated TTF shooter ideal for flatbands, but it would accept tubes if you wanted to. It does not have the same versatility as the Scout for obvious reasons but its great for its intended setup.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

R10.O - another great choice.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

They need to release the R10 in YellowJacket. Since they started releasing them in that material, the all black ones look so blah.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

brucered said:


> They need to release the R10 in YellowJacket. Since they started releasing them in that material, the all black ones look so blah.


I agree! Add the aiming dimps and Yellow Jacket hdpe and I would be all over that.


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Just a few words of advice-You may want to start shooting OTT, twisting the pouch to avoid fork hits, and then move to TTF. Fork hits are demoralizing when you're starting out. I started OTT, and then moved into TTF as well. I shoot both now. Pay attention to which is your dominant eye, since that will most likely determine which hand holds the sling. Some slings (ie. Scorpion), are "handed", so make sure you know what you want. I'd recommend lighter bands and ammo to start (1/4" and TB Blue is fun and cheap) so that you can endure longer shooting sessions while polishing your form and not fighting fatigue. Since I'm cross-dominant (ie. right handed, left eye dominant), I had to get used to drawing with my left (weaker) hand. Lighter bands helped me maintain better form.

As far as choices go, this may help you out:

*Scout:* Can easily switch between OTT/TTF. Flip clips keep band changes easy. Not great for tubes, but can accommodate them. Tough poly carbonate. On the down side, not as pocketable and the most expensive of the group ($39-Free shipping).

*Axiom/Maxim Occularis:* Occularis system makes it easy to try different bands and shooting styles (OTT/TTF), but has one advantage over flip clips: You can easily adjust your band length. HDPE will show fork hits. Mid priced ($24.99-Add some tubing or an extra bandset to get over $25 for free shipping).

*Torque:* Takes bands and tubes (comes with looped tubes). OTT (but can be made into a TTF tube shooter-See mods threads). Tough poly carbonate. Mid priced ($24.99-Add an extra bandset to get over $25 for free shipping).

*TopShot: *Takes bands and tubes. OTT. Tough poly carbonate. Cheapest of the bunch ($19.95-I think shipping is free), and in stock.

So here's my 2¢:

By all means, get a Scout-but why not wait for a sale from Simpleshot so you don't have to pay $40? In the mean time, since Bill doesn't do sales (at least that I've seen) grab a TopShot for $20. I like this sling way more than I thought I would-It's really comfortable, pocketable and fun, not to mention tough. I'm quite accurate with it, and it's easy to take with you an practice when you have a few minutes.You can experiment with tubes and flats, then when SimpleShot runs a sale, pick up a Scout or Occularis sling. If you really like OTT, you may want to try the Torque too. Have fun!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Are you stalking me ha I can't be tracked

Try a universal boy scout


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also fantastic value for money as you get a full-setup - https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/axiom-ocularis-slimline-yellow-jacket/

The Torque is awesome but I'd recommend only if you're more 'seasoned'. With looped tubes you need to keep track of how everything lines up (more so than other frames I have tried) esp. with the narrow fork gap. Just when you get comfortable it has a habit of biting. Its the only frame I have ever had frame hits with (shooter error - bad day). I suspect with bands its not a big an issue.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I second that emotion Matt. It's one of my favorite frames but the only one that I've ever had a fork hit on. Not a beginner frame imo.


----------



## Ghost Tracker (Dec 3, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Are you stalking me ha I can't be tracked


 With all due respect, you are NOT the first bloodless banshee who believed that to...be true.


----------



## Ghost Tracker (Dec 3, 2012)

Appreciate everyone's thought-provoking input. I should have been talkin' with y'all for YEARS! :iono:


----------



## Ghost Tracker (Dec 3, 2012)

Interesting (and generous) happenstance on Friday. Having breakfast with a longtime shooting ("primer-popping") buddy. I surprised him by gifting him a prototype shepherds sling I've been working-on. Nothing too innovative, just a formed pouch out of seatbelt webbing (free from the car salvage yard) and a tad of paracord wizardry. We start talking about slinging marshmallows initially for safe practice, then moving to golf balls, and finally to appropriately sized river-rock.

He, right in the middle of the conversation, starts dinking on his smartphone! I asked what he was doing? He says he's ordering both a Scout & a Bean Filp Ocularis from Simple-Shot. It was his thank you for making him a shepherds sling! Now, he & I will have a competition when they arrive. The winner (I WILL outshoot him) gets to pick between the two as his personal keeper. 2nd place gets the other one. So, next Friday (weather permitting) I'll either own a new Scout or a new Bean Flip.

I wish you ALL friends like...mine.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I really like your avatar. Is that you peeking from under the lambs wool?


----------



## Ghost Tracker (Dec 3, 2012)

VAshooter said:


> I really like your avatar. Is that you peeking from under the lambs wool?


Thanks VA. I've always followed the "gray man" approach. I'm no one from no where. Not requiring a 2nd glance. Mr. cellophane, just look right thru or past me. I dress plainly. I speak low & slow. I don't Facebook & avoid social-media as a matter of practice.

Sad part is, I now really AM a gray, bearded old man who finds extreme joy in my family (especially Grandkids). I live in the backwoods at the rural end of an overlooked state. I quietly go about living my own life & couldn't care less who's come-out-of-the-closet, cheated on their spouse or is up-in-arms protesting the latest social-injustice. Treat me well & I'll treat you better. Treat me poorly & I'll treat you...worse.

And yes, that IS me under the wool.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Ghost Tracker said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I really like your avatar. Is that you peeking from under the lambs wool?
> ...


From one old man to another, I like your attitude concerning life and living.


----------



## Ghost Tracker (Dec 3, 2012)

The slingshots have ARRIVED at my buddy’s house! He’s texted me pics & his initial impressions. All quite favorable. He’s leaning toward the Scout (which is exACTLY what I had hoped. Secretly, I wished for the Bean Flip.) And, since we now have 2 pro (factory) patterns, building clones will be a cakewalk in my well-equipped shop! No piece of poly cutting board or Euro (high-end) plywood will be, uhhh...safe. Every friend & relative will get some very interesting stocking stuffers! Then get out-shot! Thanks to all for being so generous with your knowledge & experience!


----------

